# FMA IA-63/AT-63 Pampa.



## CharlesBronson (Jul 18, 2008)

*Origen del Programa IA-63.*







En abril de 1979, la Fuerza Aerea Argentina (FAA) a traves de una "Directiva de Desarrollo" encomendo a la Fabrica Militar de Aviones (FMA) con asiento en Cordoba, el diseño y la construccion de un reactor de entrenamiento medio-avanzado para reemplazar al veterano Morane Saulnier Ms-760 Paris que se encontraba en servicio desde principios de los 60 y de los cuales se habian fabricado 50 bajo licencia.

El vertiginoso avance de los sistema de armas exigia una nueva filosofia en el adiestramiento de los pilotos de combate y la Fuerza Aérea no deseaba estar ajena a este fenomeno.

Durante la fase de diseño preliminar se evaluaron cuatro propuestas de avion monomotor y tres de bimotor y en cada caso, la configuracion de ala alta o baja.

*El motor.*

Luego surgio la examinacion del grupo motopropulsor adecuado que variaba entre los 1360 y 1590 kg de empuje.

La eleccion se centro en un motor extensamente probado, el Garret TFE-731-2-2N y una version sobrepotenciada del Pratt whitney JT15D-4 el "guion 5" que aún no poseia la certificacion por parte de la Federal Aviation Administration.

El JT15D-5 fue seleccionado, pero la Pratt Whitney anuncio cierto atraso en el programa de desarrollo, y la FMA no queria modificar su diagrama de planificacion PERT, es por ello que la planta de poder Garret resulto ser la favorecida. esto no perjudicaba al proyecto. al contrario lo beneficiaba ya que el TFE 731 era un sistema conocido y de probada confiabilidad estando ya operativo en la Fuerza con los Learjet 35 de reconocimiento en la II Brigada Aerea.

*Vista en corte del Garret TFN-731-2.*







*Acuerdo con la Dornier.*

Coincidentemente con la finalizacion de la fase conceptual, algunos años de dialogo entre la FMA y la Dornier GmbH, se cristalizaron el 5 de mayo de 1980, cuando se firmo un acuerdo entre la FAA y la compania alemana.

La FMA contaba con una vastisima experiencia , modernas instalacionesy una reconocida capacidad de trabajo, pero estaba claro que con vistas a desarrollar una avion de ultima generacion le faltaba un ingrediente, la adquisicion de "tecnologia de Punta", principalmente en el diseño aerodinamico y en los sistemas electronicos de abordo. la asociacion con la Dornier seria mas que provechosa.

El acuerdo incluia asesoramiento tecnico y asistencia de diseño, como asi tambien la especializacion de los ingenieros argentinos en las ultimas tecnicas de construccion con materiales compuestos.

El equipo de diseño, ingenieros y tecnicos, comenzo a trabajar con sus colegas alemanes tanto en la fabrica de Cordoba, como en la factoria de Friedrichschafen, donde se concentro el principal esfuerzo de diseño.
Esto no hacia mas que resucitar la epoca de oro de la FMA en la cual se hallaban trabajando algunos de los mejores diseñadores alemanes de todos los tiempos tales como Horten y Kurt Tank.

En algunos aspectos este proceso tendia a incrementar la incrementar la semejanza del proyecto IA-63 ( Instituto Aerotecnico modelo 63) con el avion de ataque franco-aleman Dassault Breguet-Dornier Alpha Jet. Tanto es asi que en el salon aeronautico Le Bourget 81, algunos observadores al ver la maqueta en escala natural de IA-63 lo clasificaron rapidamente como "Mini Alpha Jet". A los ojos del neofito los aviones eran ciertamente parecidos, pero un analisis mas exaustivo clasificaria a los dos aviones como completamente distintos.

Completada la fase de definicion en Septiembre de 1981 se lanzo la fase de desarrollo de escala total, con ensayos en tunel de viento de alta y media velocidad y el uso intensivo del CAD ( Computer Asisted Drawing = diseño asistido por computadora) CATIA, para definir las instalacion de los sistemas y equipamientos.

Cambios progresivos se fueron implementando , como ser el ahusamiento del ala, la revision de la geometria de las tomas de aire, y una estilizacion de la nariz del fuselage.

Mientas tanto en otras areas de la planta fabril cordobesa se alistaban nuevas maquinas-herramientas de control numerico tales como tornos, fresadoras, perforadoras, fresadoras quimicas, hornos verticales a presion (autoclave) y una gran central IBM 3000 de gran capacidad para controlar todo el conjunto.


----------



## HoHun (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Charles,

>Tanto es asi que en el salon aeronautico Le Bourget 81, algunos observadores al ver la maqueta en escala natural de IA-63 lo clasificaron rapidamente como "Mini Alpha Jet". A los ojos del neofito los aviones eran ciertamente parecidos, pero un analisis mas exaustivo clasificaria a los dos aviones como completamente distintos.

Interesting - the superficial similarity to the Alpha Jet is indeed striking. What are the differences? I take it it's a single-engined aircraft? (I don't actually understand any Spanish, I'm just trying to guess 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 19, 2008)

The Pampa do have some german influence , that is a fact, but the design is different, the Alpha jet ( specially the german Alpha Jet) have a strong accent in combat duties, while the IA-63 has in advanced training. 

Tha Alpha is twin engined and the argentine aircraft single engined.

And no worry this topic will be in english soon.

*Los prototipos. *

El calendario de ensayos para el primer vuelo estaba previsto para octubre de 1983, pero recortes financieros retrasaron el programa iniciándose el corte de metal para el primer prototipo en junio de 1983. Este fue el primer golpe presupuestario que afectó al programa IA-63. 

Más tarde vino otro recorte anulando el cuarto prototipo previsto para las pruebas de vuelo restringiéndose finalmente a tres aviones de ensayo y dos fuselajes para test de cargas estáticas. 

Para testear este nuevo avión se seleccionaron tripulaciones experimentadas del CEV ( Centro de Ensayos de Vuelo) de la FAA y se les envió a la prestigiosa escuela de pilotos de pruebas francesa EPNER ( L`Ecole du Personnel Navigant d Essais et de Reception) para completar los cursos de piloto de prueba e ingeniero de prueba. 

Finalmente, el 14 de agosto de 1984 y ante las mas altas autoridades civiles y militares se presentó el primer prototipo del IA-63 (matricula EX-01) . Seis semanas más tarde, se realizó el primer vuelo al mando del Vicecomodoro Genaro M. Sciolla, acompañado por el mayor Orefice. En esa ocasión, el vuelo duró cincuenta minutos y se alcanzó una velocidad de Mach 0.63 a 4.570 metros sin inconvenientes. 


*EX-01 tal como se presentó el 14/08/1984. *







Tal como se había hecho con otros aviones argentinos anteriormente, el EX-01 fue embarcado en un C-130 y presentado en la exposición Le Bourget 85. Para la ocasión, se pintó con un esquema rojo-azul-blanco típico de los aviones experimentales argentinos posteriores a 1970. 

El "Experimental 01" tuvo la misión de realizar los ensayos de prestaciones, vibraciones del motor, puesta a punto de los sistemas y el estudio del comportamiento de vibraciones aeroelásticas, (efecto también conocido como "flutter" o bataneo). 


*EX-01 maniobrando sobre la planicie cordobesa. *







El 7 de agosto de 1985 tuvo lugar el vuelo del segundo prototipo. La tarea principal del EX-02 fue la evaluación de la estabilidad y control en diferentes regímenes, para posteriormente confeccionar el manual de vuelo. 

Finalmente, siete meses más tarde, el 25 de marzo de 1986, despegó el tercer prototipo a los mandos de L. Cismondi y R. Lianza. Esta aeronave tuvo como objetivo ensayar el lanzamiento de armamentos, teniendo instaladas ocho cámaras que registraban el accionamiento del mismo. A diferencia de los prototipos anteriores que usaron asientos eyectables Martin-Baker Mk-Ar 8LM, el Ex-03 se equipó con el UPS Stencel SIII-31A63 de origen norteamericano.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 20, 2008)

Los tres prototipos en Ezeiza, Bs As 1985.






*Producción en serie y entrada en servicio. *

El requerimiento original de la FAA fue la de adquirir sesenta y cuatro (64)aparatos para reemplazar completamente a los MS-760 Paris y complementar a los veteranos A-4B/C. Pero en los difíciles años ochenta, tiempos de transición y picos inflacionarios, los recortes presupuestarios limitaron a la Fuerza Aérea a un lote de 20 aeronaves IA-63. En abril de 1988 se entregaron los primeros tres aparatos a la IV Brigada Aérea en Mendoza. Las entregas de esta primera finalizaron en 1992. 

*El E-804 recien salido de fabrica.*







*El E-805 en produccion en la Planta de FMA, ciudad de Cordoba.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 21, 2008)

*Caracteristicas del IA-63:*

El Pampa ofrece excelentes cualidades de control bajo condiciones normales y criticas. Una vez en tierra rodará solamente durante 850 metros, con un peso de 3600 kg., 40° de flaps y bajo condiciones ISA. 

*Un IA-63 con los colores de la IV Brigada Aérea*






Para la acrobacia aérea es capaz de realizar rizos de 350 metros de radio a solo 250 nudos de velocidad inicial ( 450 km/h). Los toneles rápidos de 360° puede completarlos en solo 2.8 segundos, a una velocidad de 0.45 Mach. Las tareas principales como entrenador son las siguientes: Transición y trabajo aéreo, acrobacia aérea, ejercicios de tirabuzón, vuelo por instrumentos básicos, maniobras tácticas.

En el diseño de la estructura existió una combinación de simplicidad y avanzada tecnología aerodinámica. El resultado es un bajo peso estructural y una buena relación costo-efectividad en la producción. Las estructuras de los cajones de los largueros y cuadernas principales, son estructuras integradas mecanizadas de aleacion ligera, como así también fibras compuestas. 

*Esquema de cargas maximas en los soportes de armas.*






Las característica mas sobresaliente del IA-63 es su ala de avanzada tecnología, del tipo cantilever, sin flecha y con ahusamiento. Posee un perfil transónico Dornier Do-7 con relación espesor-cuerda del 14.5% en raíz y del 12.5% en puntera. Este perfil es excelente para maniobras a baja velocidad aunque limita el número de mach permisible.

El fuselaje es de estructura semimonocoque y están instaladas frenos de actuación hidráulicos en ambos costados posteriores del mismo. En interior del ala esta el tanque de combustible para 580 litros, en el fuselaje un tanque flexible de 400 litros, y se pueden adosar tanques suplementarios en las alas por un total de 400 litros Esta asegurado un máximo de 10 Seg de vuelo invertido gracias a una cámara para G-negativo en el tanque flexible central.

El Pampa puede ser equipado con una amplia variedad de aviónica, desde el instrumental básico hasta el mas sofisticado, haciéndolo apto para operaciones IFR ( reglas de vuelo por instrumentos. Equipo de comunicaciones VHF adicional. Sistema de intercomunicación entre pilotos. Equipo de ayuda de navegación VOR/ILS,DME y un RML. Un SINT (Sistema Integrado de Navegación y Tiro) de fabricación nacional. El sistema de aire acondicionado es Garrett, alimentado por alta y baja presión del motor, el cual provee una eficaz presurización y temperatura en cabina, oxigena el sistema de G-negativa y el sellado inflable de la cúpula.

Está equipado con controles primarios del tipo servomotores, siendo las fuerzas ejercidas en el bastón de mando simuladas por" sensación artificial".
Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI) desarrollo el tren de aterrizaje hidráulico del triciclo retráctil, con cubiertas de baja presión para operar en pistas no preparadas. Bajo condiciones de emergencia puede ser extendida por gravedad. El sistema de frenos posee un mecanismo antideslizamiento. 

El motor Garrett puede ser encendido desde el avión mediante la batería. El cockpit del IA63 esta equipado con dos asientos eyectables UPC/Stencel SIIIS-31A63 tipo cero-cero. El procedimiento de eyección puede ser preseleccionado desde cualquiera de ambos asientos independientemente, o en secuencia programada.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 23, 2008)

*Especificaciones del IA-63: *






-Envergadura: 9.69 m 

-Altura: 4.29 m 

-Largo: 10.93 m 

-Superficie alar:15.63 m2 

-Carga alar: 224 kg/m2 

-Superficie del plano horizontal: 4.35 m2 

-Planta de poder : Garret Air Research TFE731-2-2N 

-Empuje estático: 1590 kg

-Peso normal de despegue: 3500 kg

-Peso máximo de despegue: 4650 kg

-Capacidad total de combustible: 1115 kg (1380 L)

-Carrera de despegue al nivel del mar 400m 

-Velocidad máxima en vuelo recto: 760 km/h 

-Velocidad de trepada: 27 m/s

-Techo de servicio: 12900m 

-Alcance (A 4000 m y 555 km/h): 1500 km 

-Armamento: Un pod central con un cañon-revolver Defa 553 de 30mm con 145 disparos mas 1160 kg de bombas, cohetes y/o tanques de combustible. 

*En Le Bourget 91.*


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 24, 2008)

¡Hola, Charles!

Mirando las especificaciones técnicas me he quedado un tanto asombrado..... ese _*Peso máximo de despegue: 4650 kg*_, pensaba que pesaban el doble....... Además con sus dimensiones, debe ser muy maniobrables.....

Cuando te refieres al *alcance*, ¿ es hasta donde son capaces de llegar y volver a repostar a la base? 



Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 24, 2008)

Con alcance quiero decir el maximo, o sea a 555 km/h con combustible interno recorre 1500 km. 

Por ejemplo puedo ir desde Cordoba a Buenos Aires a 711 km y volver ajustadamente.


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 24, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Con alcance quiero decir el maximo, o sea a 555 km/h con combustible interno recorre 1500 km. Por ejemplo puedo ir desde Coprdoba a Buenos Aires a 711 km y volver ajustadamente.




¡Perfecto, Charles!, con este ejemplo  está muy claro....... 




Jan.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 24, 2008)

Si, me fije en varias fuentes y todas dicen alcance maximo 1500 km, no es mucho pero tampoco es limitado. Lo curioso que si bien tiene 5 soportes en ninguno se llevan usualmente depositos de combustible, aunque supongo que se pueden poner.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 26, 2008)

*Modelos Mejorados, el Pampa 2000.*







El 30 de abril de 1990 se firmo un historico convenio entre la FMA y la compania Vought Aircraft ( ex-LTV) por el cual la firma se hacia cargo de la presentacion del IA-63 (rebautizado como Pampa 2000).

El Pampa 2000 constituyo el ultimo gran esfuerzo de la FMA en manos estatales para lograr un contrato de fabricacion importante que salvara su mala situacion economica.

*Programa J-PATS:*

El programa denominado J-PATS ( _Joint - Primary Training Aircraft System _= Programa conjunto de sistema avion entrenador) constituia un requerimiento de USA para reemplazar a sus añosos entrenadores T-37B de la USAF y T-34C de la US-Navy.

Se calculaban una necesidad de 700-750 aviones y un contrato de mas de 1600 milllones de dolares para el ganador.
Varias fabricas de distintos paises acudieron a intentar llevarse el jugoso contrato, entre ellas:

- *Vought Pampa 2000 Jet *

- Grumman S211A Jet ( SIAI-Marchetti)

- Rockwell Ranger 2000 Jet 

- Cessna Citation Jet 

- Northrop Grumman Super Tucano Turboprop ( Embraer Tucano)

- Lockheed T-Bird 11 Jet 

- Beech PC-9 Turboprop ( Pilatus PC-9)

La Vought al no tener un diseño propio de entrenador, postulaba al Pampa 2000 para el J-PATS.
Se enviaron a la fabrica que Vought posee en Dallas (Texas) los aviones EX-02 y los aviones de serie E-812 y E-814. Estos dos ultimos fueron modificados con varias incorporaciones de avionica, nuevos sistemas hidraulicos, asientos eyectables Martin-Barker MKUS 16LC y demas modificaciones.

Tambien incorporaba a pedido de los estamentos norteamericanos, una pantalla de color LCD (cristal liquido) que reunia mucha de la informacion suministrada anteriormente por medios analogico como relojes y variometros.

Tambien incorporaba a pedido de los estamentos norteamericanos, una pantalla de color LCD (cristal liquido) que reunia mucha de la informacion suministrada anteriormente por medios analogico como relojes y variometros.

*John Hoffman a los mandos de P-2000*







*Cabina P-2000*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 27, 2008)

Luego de acumular cientos de horas de pruebas todos los pilotos que volaron el P-2000 coincidieron en sus excelentes caracteristicas. muchos observadores y expertos militares coincidian en predecir que el mas probable ganador seria un avion de motor a reaccion.
Sin embargo a mediados de 1996, de un año de retraso en la otorgacion del contrato, las autoridades despues norteamericanas se decidieron por el mas barato avion suizo de turbohelice Pilatus PC-9 , denominado en USA Beechcraft T-6 Texan II. 






Ese fue el golpe final para la altamente deficitaria FMA, luego del fracaso del avion ejecutivo conjunto con Brasil CBA-123 Vector y la gran inversion en el P-2000 , la fabrica fue privatizada y otorgada en concesion a Lockheed-Martin Aircraft por 25 años. El gobierno Argentino retendria para si una 25 % de las acciones de la nueva empresa denominada LMAASA ( Lockheed Martin Aircraft Argentina Sociedad anonima)

Pese a todo la experiencia del P-2000 no se perdio enteramente y serviria de base para el nuevo AT-63.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 29, 2008)

El capitan Ruben Lianza, perteneciente al CEV ( Centro de ensayos En Vuelo ) uno de los pocos argentinos en volar el P 2000.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 29, 2008)

*Nace el AT-63*






En diciembre de 2000 se contruyo un avion a partir de piezas erestantes que todavia se hallaban en la fabrica, este podria ser considerado como el prototipo del AT-63.

La fabricacion de este modelo mejorado estaba prevista para comenzar en Enero de 2002, pero una vez mas un rebrote de la crisis economica retraso todo el programa hasta el 2003 año en el cual se firmo el contrato para la Modernizacion de seis IA-63 al nivel AT-63 mas seis AT-63 nuevos para la FAA. Finalmente el 15 de diciembre del 2004 se presento en la fabrica el nuevo AT-63.
Con el correr del año 2005 se incorporarian 6 aviones mas al programa AT-63.






Aunque la funcion basica del AT-63 sigue siendo el entrenamiento, en esta version como lo indican sus siglas, se hace mas enfasis en el entrenamiento con armas y el combate.

La nueva generación At-63 mantiene la facilidad del mantenimiento y la estabilidad de la estructura original, producida a el final de los '80 como el Ia-63, mientras que agrega las mejoras avanzadas y las capacidades adicionales del combate.

Mas de la mitad de los componentes de AT-63's se fabrica en los Estados Unidos, y el avión es apoyado completamente por los centros del avión y de la logística de Lockheed Martin.

Si bien se mantiene la capacidad de entrenamiento avanzado, el nuevo avion ( como indica su nombre) hace mas enfasis en el entrenamiento con armas y el combate.

La nueva generación AT-63 mantiene la facilidad del mantenimiento y de las características estables del vuelo de la versión original Ia-63, producidos a el final de los '80, mientras que agrega a aeroelectrónica avanzada y a una central eléctrica mejorada.

El AT-63 nuevo utiliza un motor de Honeywell Tfe-731-2c turboventilador con de 3.700 libras un empuje. El motor nuevo ofrece una computadora digital nueva de la DEC y un tiempo medio de buen funcionamiento mejorado. Esta familia de motores tiene más de 8.000 en servicio con más de tres millones de horas del vuelo.

El avión también tiene un presentador "head-up display" (HUD) en la cabina delantera, la avionica incluye bus de datos 1553B, una redundancia completa de los sistemas, Pantallas de cristal liquido, INS/GPS NAV laser, una computadora nueva de misión y un sistema de armas integrado. Este sistema está siendo diseñado y equipado por Elbit Systems, Ltd., Israel.

Para el ataque a tierra mantiene los cinco soportes de armas, permitiendo capacidad air-to-air y de aire a tierra con una carga útil máxima de 1900 kilogramos una mejora notable sobre los 1160 kg que llevaba el IA-63 original.
El pod Aerocuar ahora lleva un Defa-Giat 553 de 30mm que dispara a 1550 dpm. La municion que emplear es la 30x113B


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 1, 2008)

*Especificaciones AT-63 *

Peso: 
Vacío 
6.217 libras 
2.820 kilogramos 


Combustible Interno 
2.380 libras 
1.080 kilogramos 


Máximo TOGW ( peso maximo al despegue) 
11.038 libras 
5.000 kilogramos 

Sup alar: 15,63 m2


Vida De Servicio: 8.000 horas 

Empuje Del Motor: 1.780 kg


Velocidad máxima a 5500m: 825 km/hr 

Velocidad de crucero @ 30.000 pies (Config. limpio) 650 km/hr 


Mach Operacional Máximo:0,85 

Carrera de despegue. (ISA-S/L-Normal Fuel-) 430 m 

Carrera de aterrizaje (Isa-s/l-7) 460 m 

Techo : 12.900 m 

Velocidad de ascenso :1.560 m/min 

Alcance: 2.100 kilómetros 

Velocidad de rolido:200°/sec 



----------------------- 

Fuentes: 

Revista Aeroespacio Nº 332 

Revista Aeroespacio Nº 562-563 

Revista alas Nº 11 

Circular interna FMA nº 583 

Saorbats.com 

Vought Aircraft Industries 

Lockheed Martin - We never forget who we're working for.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 27, 2008)

Unas fotos de los AT-63 en hangares de la IV Brigada Aerea, Mendoza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ella es muy bella. Me recuerdo a los Mig AT.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 17, 2008)

Si, es un lindo bicho.

Trabajo de reconversion IA-63 a nivel AT-63, fotografias dentro de la LMAASA, ciudad de Cordoba, agosto 2004.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 23, 2008)

Lindo video hecho por la Vought para promocionar al P-2000.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plUUOGxRv6M_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 10, 2011)

Si alguien quiere saber como es el AT-63 volando al extremo...bueno aqui tiene el video.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDDxU5sB-SI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 21, 2011)

Este tambien puede ser interesante, el IA 63 EX-03 testeando el nuevo motor Honeywell de 4200 libras en la spista de la FMA, finales de mayo 2011.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGHRIGN-iq4_


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 4, 2012)

Estimado CharlesBronson:
Vi tu completo informe acerca del Pampa, y lo que mencionas acerca del CBA-123 Vector es cierto, en la fiesta del 75º aniversario de la Fuerza Aerea Argentina en 1987 fui uno de los que asistieron, y estuve dentro de la maqueta del CBA-123 Vector, que iba a usar los nuevos tipos de helices "Prop Fan". Recuerdo que quien estaba en el stand era BRASILEÑO, y la maqueta estaba toda escrita en portugues...lamentablemente, hoy (2012) no se que rumbo le quieren dar a la nueva FadeA, pero ya se levantan voces indicando que el camino tomado no es el correcto...saludos, y gracias!!!

Dear CharlesBronson:
I've seen your complete report about the IA63 "Pampa", and what you mention about the late Argentine - Brasilian project CBA-123 Vector (commuter two prop fan engines, arranged like DC-9), in the 75th Argentine Air Force anniversary in 1987, I was one of those who assisted to this celebration, and saw the inside of the CBA-123 model...I remember the man in the stand were brasilian, and all the information was written in Portuguese...unfortunately, today (2012) I don't know the way the new administrators wants to drive to the new FadeA (former FMA), but there are some opinions that this way is not the correct...Thanks a lot!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 5, 2012)

ALE777 said:


> Estimado CharlesBronson:
> Vi tu completo informe acerca del Pampa, y lo que mencionas acerca del CBA-123 Vector es cierto, en la fiesta del 75º aniversario de la Fuerza Aerea Argentina en 1987 fui uno de los que asistieron, y estuve dentro de la maqueta del CBA-123 Vector, que iba a usar los nuevos tipos de helices "Prop Fan". Recuerdo que quien estaba en el stand era BRASILEÑO, y la maqueta estaba toda escrita en portugues...lamentablemente, hoy (2012) no se que rumbo le quieren dar a la nueva FadeA, pero ya se levantan voces indicando que el camino tomado no es el correcto...saludos, y gracias!!!
> 
> Dear CharlesBronson:
> I've seen your complete report about the IA63 "Pampa", and what you mention about the late Argentine - Brasilian project CBA-123 Vector (commuter two prop fan engines, arranged like DC-9), in the 75th Argentine Air Force anniversary in 1987, I was one of those who assisted to this celebration, and saw the inside of the CBA-123 model...I remember the man in the stand were brasilian, and all the information was written in Portuguese...unfortunately, today (2012) I don't know the way the new administrators wants to drive to the new FadeA (former FMA), but there are some opinions that this way is not the correct...Thanks a lot!



Veremos si realmente se construyen los 40 pampa anunciados, yo no estoy tan seguro pero en fin, hay que poner buena cara y cruzar los dedos, gracias por tu respuesta.


----------

